# Time For Me To Fly - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

An REO classic: this video covers how I play this great tune.....thanks for watching!

guitar - Collings 01A

[video=youtube;3HQq9_Zzng8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HQq9_Zzng8[/video]


----------

